# New to snowboarding! Please help me choose the right boot!!!



## djg010786 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hello all, I am new to snowboarding. Im picking up an Arbor Roundhouse board, but I cant make up my mind about boots. I am between a Burton Rampage Boot and a Ride Lasso Boot. The RAMPAGE IS SUPER COMFORTABLE, but Im afraid that as a 300 pound guy, it wont have the support I need. Could anyone help point me in the right direction??


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

djg010786 said:


> Hello all, I am new to snowboarding. Im picking up an Arbor Roundhouse board, but I cant make up my mind about boots. I am between a Burton Rampage Boot and a Ride Lasso Boot. The RAMPAGE IS SUPER COMFORTABLE, but Im afraid that as a 300 pound guy, it wont have the support I need. Could anyone help point me in the right direction??


Loose weight? :hairy:
But jokes aside. Welcome to the forum) where do you ride? and what kind of riding you looking for?


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

djg010786 said:


> Could anyone help point me in the right direction??


Yes take the 2nd turning on the left, drive 4 blocks and take the right, about 50 meters and you of reached your destination...

Oh and welcome to the forum... 

Sorry i can't help with boot choice, but maybe stiffer is better with your slightly heavier weight... Sure someone will help with that that have more knowledge of the impact that a boots stiffness will have for you... :hairy:


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

In terms of support I would recommend just look for the boots that fits you well. and then replace the Insoles with the orthotics or some other ones that will provide proper support and cushioning. Don't use the insoles that come with the boot.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Are the new year resolutioners coming here, too? My gym is packed.:embarrased1:


----------



## djg010786 (Dec 16, 2014)

Cookie, I could def see switching out the insoles, but the Burton boot is very soft (a 3 on that stiffness scale). Im worried it wont be responsive enough once I grow into the intermediate role. Whereas the Ride boot is a 6, right in the middle. 



cookiedog said:


> In terms of support I would recommend just look for the boots that fits you well. and then replace the Insoles with the orthotics or some other ones that will provide proper support and cushioning. Don't use the insoles that come with the boot.


----------



## djg010786 (Dec 16, 2014)

I actually have already lost weight! Im 6'5 and built like a linebacker. Ive been a skier for 15 years, but wanna learn both!




cookiedog said:


> Loose weight? :hairy:
> But jokes aside. Welcome to the forum) where do you ride? and what kind of riding you looking for?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

djg010786 said:


> Cookie, I could def see switching out the insoles, but the Burton boot is very soft (a 3 on that stiffness scale). Im worried it wont be responsive enough once I grow into the intermediate role. Whereas the Ride boot is a 6, right in the middle.


try stiff boots and stiff boards.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Can I ask whether you have actually ridden yet?

I ask because I'm wondering how long it'll be before you would really appreciate the stiffer boots. If you haven't even ridden yet or are still trying to link turns, I'd say get what's comfortable. FWIW I rode my first three seasons on a pair of Burton Freestyle boots that were at least a size too big and while not ideal they worked fine. I'm 6'5" 260 btw and those boots were a 2 on the stiffness scale.


----------



## djg010786 (Dec 16, 2014)

Trapper, Ive ridden 3 times, and the last time clicked for me. Im buying riding gear bc I dont want to pay to rent, but I pick things up pretty quickly and I dont want to outgrow the boots capabilities. I'd rather "grow into" boots than outgrow them. 




trapper said:


> Can I ask whether you have actually ridden yet?
> 
> I ask because I'm wondering how long it'll be before you would really appreciate the stiffer boots. If you haven't even ridden yet or are still trying to link turns, I'd say get what's comfortable. FWIW I rode my first three seasons on a pair of Burton Freestyle boots that were at least a size too big and while not ideal they worked fine. I'm 6'5" 260 btw and those boots were a 2 on the stiffness scale.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ahhhh...get the stiffest frickin boot you can...since you used them skier boots. I got to think you will want the support, leverage and response...since you been plankin and will likely pick up ridin fairly quickly.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

djg010786 said:


> Trapper, Ive ridden 3 times, and the last time clicked for me. Im buying riding gear bc I dont want to pay to rent, but I pick things up pretty quickly and I dont want to outgrow the boots capabilities. I'd rather "grow into" boots than outgrow them.


That's a huge misconception, the idea of growing in to an item will only hinder your ability to grow to where you should be. And then there's the fact that these are boots. By the time you did "grow in" to them it will be time for new boots anyway. Boots don't hold up nearly as long as the rest of your equipment, especially if you're throwing 300 pounds at them.


----------



## djg010786 (Dec 16, 2014)

I appreciate the response Wrathfuldeity! Ski boots are about as stiff as they come, and my fear was that with my weight and being used to responsiveness, a soft boot would suck!



wrathfuldeity said:


> ahhhh...get the stiffest frickin boot you can...since you used them skier boots. I got to think you will want the support, leverage and response...since you been plankin and will likely pick up ridin fairly quickly.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

lab49232 said:


> That's a huge misconception, the idea of growing in to an item will only hinder your ability to grow to where you should be.


That's one school of thought or theory...

The other is it will kick your ass for abit but will force you to develop more precise skills quicker to avoid the punishment.

The difference of which one works...is the rider/learner's attitude and persistence or determination.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

djg010786 said:


> I appreciate the response Wrathfuldeity! Ski boots are about as stiff as they come, and my fear was that with my weight and being used to responsiveness, a soft boot would suck!


yes...i think a soft boot would suck also


----------



## djg010786 (Dec 16, 2014)

Im not in this to be mediocre. Strive for perfection every time!!!




wrathfuldeity said:


> That's one school of thought or theory...
> 
> The other is it will kick your ass for abit but will force you to develop more precise skills quicker to avoid the punishment.
> 
> The difference of which one works...is the rider/learner's attitude and persistence or determination.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> That's one school of thought or theory...
> 
> The other is it will kick your ass for abit but will force you to develop more precise skills quicker to avoid the punishment.
> 
> The difference of which one works...is the rider/learner's attitude and persistence or determination.


Possibly but what boot on the market is gonna hold up to two or even 3 season with that much force in it. I can kill a pair of boots in a season easily and I only weigh a buck 40. To be honest snowboard gear isn't even designed for a 300+ pound rider, especially not boots (not saying don't snowboard obviously). The stiffest boot on the market is gonna be a noodle after a season for him and he'll never really get any of the performance out of it he should and will likely be spending even more money as stiffer boots tend to be more expensive.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Also on an unrelated note coming from skiing make sure you focus on your shoulder placement. you're gonna find yourself starring down hill so often it will drive you insane. Hardest thing for people switching from skiing to snowboarding is shoulder alignment. Just a helpful hint for your progression!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

lab49232 said:


> Possibly but what boot on the market is gonna hold up to two or even 3 season with that much force in it. I can kill a pair of boots in a season easily and I only weigh a buck 40. To be honest snowboard gear isn't even designed for a 300+ pound rider, especially not boots (not saying don't snowboard obviously). The stiffest boot on the market is gonna be a noodle after a season for him and he'll never really get any of the performance out of it he should and will likely be spending even more money as stiffer boots tend to be more expensive.


Well the other option for OP...is hardboots....with bomber plates


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

What bindings are you going to use? 
just wondering what boots size you wearing? 
I'm 6.4 at 225lb right now size 14 boots.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Then get the stiff boots then, so you can "strive for perfection." Lol

Good luck with Ride customer service should you have a problem with them. They are one of the worst companies I've dealt with and others have echoed that sentiment.


----------



## djg010786 (Dec 16, 2014)

Im a size 14 boot, and Im going to be using the flow nx2 bindings . . .



cookiedog said:


> What bindings are you going to use?
> just wondering what boots size you wearing?
> I'm 6.4 at 225lb right now size 14 boots.


----------



## djg010786 (Dec 16, 2014)

Trapper, what would you recommend instead? Would you go with the Burton Rampage boots??






trapper said:


> Then get the stiff boots then, so you can "strive for perfection." Lol
> 
> Good luck with Ride customer service should you have a problem with them. They are one of the worst companies I've dealt with and others have echoed that sentiment.


----------



## djg010786 (Dec 16, 2014)

Or is there a different boot I should look at?





djg010786 said:


> Trapper, what would you recommend instead? Would you go with the Burton Rampage boots??


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Eh all I'm really saying is two things. First I don't think you need to worry about the stiffness all that much at this point. Not over comfort in my opinion. I'm saying coming as a dude that's pretty damn close to your size and of course that's not too common. Secondly, and more importantly, because boot fitting is so tricky to get right, I think if you found something that's comfortable that may potentially help you progress more at this stage in your riding. Wear those suckers out then go to something stiffer. But if the rides are comfy, then go with those. 

But hey man this is just my opinion, ymmv. Cheers and happy shredding, that's what it's all about.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I agree with you Trapper its good advice 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

djg010786 said:


> Im picking up an Arbor Roundhouse board


Hey guy, are you still around? I want to know how that Roundhouse is holding up under #300? Was thinking about grabbing one of those....


----------

